# ***OFFICIAL*** Frankie Edgar vs Gray Maynard Pre/Post Fight



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to the rematch between Frankie 'The Answer' Edgar and Gray 'The Bully' Maynard at UFC 125 in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I actually watched their first fight a few days ago. Not that it means much as it was years ago.... but I truly do believe Frankie has improved more than Gray since then. His footwork is far, FAR better, and his boxing is much improved.

Frankie by UD.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

I really like this fight . I wasn't so into it when I first heard about it , but after watching the first fight and how Gray ragdoll Frankie I'm intrigued to see how the rematch will go . Both improve greatly from the first match , but Frankie improved alot more than gray and with is never ending Cardio i wonder what he will do to counter gray strength and Wrestling advantage . Going with Frankie with RNC round 3 .


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Either one by UD but i'm going with Frankie. Lay Praynard won't be able to hold him down this time imho.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Frankie is going to light up Gray with his rapid boxing!

Frankie by UD, but hopefully TKO in any round!


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Win or lose raise01: I love myself a good Frankie Edgar fight. The fact that he has a chance of losing just makes it more exciting.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Frankie Edgar is taking this fight. He has improved a lot more thanMaynard has since their first fight. Standing up, this is really a no contest, Frankie is a hell of a lot faster than Maynard and has more accurate and all around better striking.

Edgar is also quicker on the ground and I honestly don't see Maynard controlling Frankie all night long.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Gray is definatley a bad match up for Edgar but i can definatley see Edgar retaining. It's not unusual for him to be the underdog lately huh, but he proves us wrong time again. I think Edgar by decision due to his boxing and speed, but a very close one.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Frankie to avenge his loss to Maynard and take a tight, but deserved UD.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

I really hope Frankie wins and I think he will, his BJJ, striking and strength has improved greatly since they last fought. Whereas Gray seems like the same fighter to me.

Although, if Maynard wins and BJ looses to Fitch, I would love to see BJ drop back to 155 and blow away Praynard. Frankie may even move down to 145 and provide some competition for Aldo - all hypothetical of course because Edgar is about to outclass Maynard.

Oh and this, did Ray Elbe just say Maynard takes this with slick boxing? L O L http://www.sherdog.com/news/articles/1/Pros-Pick-Edgar-vs-Maynard-2-29107


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I can see Maynard doing what he does...and imposing his size and wrestling on Frankie.

But I just feel if you can plan a way to beat BJ twice...you can come up with something for Maynard. Frankie is an improving fighter, he is way more well-rounded than Maynard.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Matchup nightmare for Edgar, Maynard is to big and strong for Frankie. In the same way Frankie was too fast for BJ. And what's pretty cool is that I think Pettis will work Maynard when they fight. And BJ would still beat them all, just not Edgar. And im sure he will drop down by 2012 and be champ again


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Please Frankie, get the W, I just don't want to live in a world with Maynard as a UFC champ!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I see this going the same as the first fight, but with Frankie beeing more active on the feet, trying to repeat his performances he had against BJ.

I don't think he wants to stay to close to Maynard. 

I see it as a close fight and i'm leaning towards Maynard at this point. 70%-30%.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Pulling for Frankie, but I'm nervous. I can't stand Maynard, especially after his Diaz and Florian performances. I sure hope he wants this belt a lot more than he wanted the number 1 contender slot.

I do think Edgar is the vastly improved fighter, and I'm hoping that that is the difference.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

This one is a toss up.. :dunno:

but I gotta go with Frankie and his Stamina wich will make the difference!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> This one is a toss up.. :dunno:
> 
> but I gotta go with Frankie and his Stamina wich will make the difference!


Same here. I like both fighters (for different reasons) and don't care too much who wins. Edgar via technique & stamina.

Just hoping for an entertaining fight.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> This one is a toss up.. :dunno:
> 
> but I gotta go with Frankie and his Stamina wich will make the difference!


I really do hope you are right.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Frankie by sub please.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Please, Frankie.
Just please take this one.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Maynard will win via 5 round UD by controlling him with wrestling, quote me on this after the fight is over.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

The crowd is gonna be very annoying in this fight.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Maynard is over rated. Edger is going to give him a beating.


----------



## El Matador (Jun 16, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> The crowd is gonna be very annoying in this fight.


Yup. The difference in crowds when compared to the knowledgeable japanese fans is huge. 

Let's hope that the fans can appreciate a grappling match.


----------



## Redline7 (Mar 28, 2010)

The history in this fight makes it very interesting.:thumbsup:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I also think Frankie will dance around Lay Praynard, good thing is Frankie took Maynard down in their first fight and he has improved exponentially, i don't think Gray has gotten that much better since 08.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Can't remember any title fight in recent memory with less hype behind it than this one. I can understand why I suppose but it'll be a good fight after all me thinks.

I think Frankie will wear Maynard out in the later rounds and win a decision. I HOPE he knocks his ass out though, I won't lie.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

The crowd is just silent


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Will Edgar find a answer to the questions Gray has.. lets find it out.. i have to watch it on serbian tv.. wish i could listen to Joe and Mike cause these two even talk when the movie trailer for the mechanic was on like they are at their homes and not on tv..


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

C'mon Maynard.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Here we go..


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Totally pulling for Frankie but I think Maynard will win- completely hope I'm wrong though. :thumbsup:​


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Frankies in big trouble here.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Maynard - like a BULLY!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow Maynard is about to be the new champ, what a shitty night.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Ohhh Snap!!!!!!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Holy crap!

I like both these guys, and while I don't care who wins, I don't wanna see Frankie KOd...


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

well this sucks lol Edgar showing a shitload of heart, make it to the end of the round Frankie...

as I type that he pulls of a Brock tumble lol


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

**** sake, this night is pish !


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

War Bj Penn.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Holy shit!
not looking good for Edgar at all!!!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Edgar is out on his feet! this is crazy! PLEASE LET GRAY BE GASSED AND LET FRANKIE RECOVER!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Well at least Gray has done something exciting now.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

incredible heart


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

If Egar wins this some how i'll calling it now the greatest comback ever.Also the fighter with the most heart.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Can't believe Maynard couldn't finish this.​


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy heart my goodness.....


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

5 rounds, Maynard could gass if Frankie can survive..

unbelievable


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

This Is Scary


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Maynard has serious power!

Edgar has great heart!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Edgar's got some big heart happening here.

Maynard shoulda finished. Wonder if that'll gas him a bit, and if Edgar recovers a bit here.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Unacceptable but i hope that Gray gasses as well.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Holy shit


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Gonna be fight of the night when Edgar comes back to win the decision.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I'd almost be willing to call that a 10-8 for Maynard. That was a pretty harsh beating.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

holy shiiiiit I'm glad i didn't go to bed


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Im loving this. If Frankie pulls out a win, Pettis will destroy him.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

That would be so sick if Edgar would make a huge come back!!


----------



## El Matador (Jun 16, 2010)

HOLY SHIIIIIT!!! Damn that kid has some heart. 

Grey dropping his hands at the end of the round, maybe he's tired? But damn, what a beatdown


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

footwork is back, hands are up again. cant believe it !


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Maynard will shoot soon...


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

The fact this fight is still going on is a testament to Edgar.

Dunno if he can keep it going but damn it's awesome to see. :thumbsup:​


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow if Frankie is even close to recovered from the onslaught this is his fight to win Maynard blew his wad for sure.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Frankie is the f*cking man!!


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

holy shit what a slam.

Maynard gassed?


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

ooooh! Edgar is showing some good combinations and is connecting here and there!!!!
THIS IS NOT OVER!!!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

That's what i call a takedown..


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Frankie is quickly becoming my favourite fighter...


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

c'mon frankie


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

This is crazy GO FRANKIE GO!!!

I'm still in shock he got out of the first.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

This already feels like one of the best fights i've ever seen


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

**** Yeeaaaah!!! War Frankie!!!!


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Great fight so far. WOW.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

HOLY SHIT- Frankie wins round 2. FREAKING awesome! :thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:

Randy is giving Maynard great advice.​


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Frankie just won himself a shit load of fans!!


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Whoever the f*ck dared to label this fight as boring!!!?


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Who said this was gonna be a boring fight?

:thumb03:

[Edit] haha Dan0 good timing


----------



## Redline7 (Mar 28, 2010)

Lions envy Frankie Edgar's heart. 
raise01:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Frankie taking Gray down and stuffing Gray, Gray out pointing Frankie in round 1.

Man Frankie has amazing recovery.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

What a great recovery by Frankie!!

That over-hand right is finding it's place time and time again!

Still 19-18 Maynard imo!

What a fight!!! :thumb02:


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

holy fuk frnkie!!!


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Franikies gone into BJ Killa mode.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Fight of the year!!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Holy **** this fight is LEGIT as HELL.

Never fails that every time people say a ME is going to be a snoozer it ends up being ******* epic. HATERS GONNA HATE


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

That takedown was f***ing awesome.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

rd 1 10/8 maynard
rd 2 10/9 edgar


----------



## El Matador (Jun 16, 2010)

Who was it that said this was gonna be boring? Damn that was awesome. If this fight doesn't give edgar the fans he deserves I dunno what will


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

looking like the penn/edgar fight


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Now Maynard is coming on this round. Great fight. :thumb02:​


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh, too bad that guillotine came too late..


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

This is even more tense then then first Bj fight.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

xeberus said:


> rd 1 10/8 maynard
> rd 2 10/9 edgar


rd 3 10/9 maynard


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Maynard definitely came back this round, where he seemed tired last round...


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

man I'm not even going to bother trying to score this up now, this wil lbe up for grabs if it goes into the 5th, awesome.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

10-8 Maynard in R1
10-9 Edgar in R2
10-9 Maynard in R3


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Gray will blow what he has left in the first minute of the 4th and should be all Frankie from then is my prediction.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

2-1 Maynard now imo. Edgar still gonna win though.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

close round 3, man this will be painful if it goes into the judges the way its going. 

love the fight


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Great fight so far. Got Maynard winning 29-26 so far.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

If this was a 10-9 for Maynard, then Frankie has to take 4 and 5 to get a draw.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm thinking that you put Edgar against a tree stump & it would be an exciting fight.

Loving him more every time I see him.

I hope Maynard earns some more respect out of this, as well.

Great fight!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Gray's starting to pick up on Frankie's timing, I think he might clip him again soon unless Edgar can adjust and change things up.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

**** this shit win or loose I have offically became an egar fan. Hated him for what he did to bj but the dude is an amazing fighter.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

MAN! the way edgar just stuffed that takedown after they got back to their feet was so impressive!!!!!


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> ***** this shit win or loose I have offically became an egar fan*. Hated him for what he did to bj but the dude is an amazing fighter.


same here!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

This is an amazing fight to watch- unbelievable. :thumb02:​


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Frank is a fricken' warrior!
Win, lose or draw, he just got the respect of every single MMA fan in the world!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Walker said:


> This is an amazing fight to watch- unbelievable. :thumb02:​


I was about to hate on this card but after this fight this card is one of the best in recent memory.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

if u hate on frankie after this fight u shouldnt be allowed to watch MMA EVER!!!!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

2 rounds apiece after 4

it all comes down to this

(coulda been a 10-8 first for Maynard tho)

What a fight!

[Edit] Hoping Edgar pulls it off at this point.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

The first round being scored a 10-8 can make a difference now!

War Edgar!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

FOTN! Most definitely!

I have it: 
1st: 10-8 Maynard
2nd: 10-9 Edgar
3rd: 10-9 Maynard
4th: 10-9 Edgar

BIG question: if Frankie wins the last round 10-9, it could turn out to be a tie....Couldn't it?

Anybody else scored the fight like this?!
:confused02:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

38-37 Frankie so far IMO. First was a 10-8.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Man so tough to score but Maynard 10-8 r-1 and 10-9 r-3 with Edgar 10-9 in r-2 and 4.​


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

rd 1 10/8 maynard
rd 2 10/9 edgar
rd 3 10/9 maynard
rd 4 10/9 edgar
rd 5 10/9 maynard


great fight, and grats to the new champ


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

I had Frankie in my top 5 faves, but he's certainly gone way up even more.

Incredible. Such an easy to like guy as well. Never found his fights boring.

Cmon Frankie !!


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Give Frankie the edge in the 4th. 38-37 Maynard.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

What happens if a title fight is a draw???


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I would *HATE* being one of the judges tonight


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

420atalon said:


> What happens if a title fight is a draw???


I believe that the title gets vacated and they have a rematch for it.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> I would *HATE* being one of the judges tonight


hell ya just hope they do a good job and make the right call no ridiculous shit like 50-45.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Frankie has to finish strong in this round to have a chance.​


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

ya...I think Gray's got this...

Ahh too bad, Frankie showed a lot of heart! He will be back!!

And props to Maynard!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Frankie had to get this!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> 38-37 Frankie so far IMO. First was a 10-8.





Walker said:


> Man so tough to score but Maynard 10-8 r-1 and 10-9 r-3 with Edgar 10-9 in r-2 and 4.​





xeberus said:


> rd 1 10/8 maynard
> rd 2 10/9 edgar
> rd 3 10/9 maynard
> rd 4 10/9 edgar


Same here!!

I think Maynard has done enough!

We have a new champion! 

_PS: ....and it's not Leonard Garcia_


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

I'd give it to Edgar, deffo won the 4th and 5th.

No way all 3 judged scored the first 10-8, especially the dumbasses the UFC always seem to get stuck with!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

If Gray wins this decision I am going away for awhile.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks like there might be a controversial dec.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Win or lose- Frankie is a true champion.​


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

absolutely amazing.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I think Frankie's still going to be champ with how MMA judging seems to work. Very close fight though.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I got a draw or egar winning. Aside from the first edgar did great the rest of the rounds. Round 3 was way to close to call.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I think Frankie's got this or its a draw, depends if judges score the first 10-8


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

What a fight. FOTN for sure.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Gyser said:


> I'd give it to Edgar, deffo won the 4th and 5th.
> 
> No way all 3 judged scored the first 10-8, especially the dumbasses the UFC always seem to get stuck with!


No way Edgar won the 5th!!!

HELL NO!

48-47 Maynard


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

this has got to be Edgar... not a clear enuf defeat:confused05:


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Draw.

Awesome friggin' fight.

Glad I'm not a judge. The last round was the closest IMO.

Whatever way this goes = rematch!

[Edit] HAHAHA posted this before the announcement - Called it!


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

48-46 Maynard.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

xeberus said:


> rd 1 10/8 maynard
> rd 2 10/9 edgar
> rd 3 10/9 maynard
> rd 4 10/9 edgar
> ...


this ^


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

BS ... Maynard had this .


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Right decision.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

WOOT!!!!

HAHAH what happens now???


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

DRAW!

STFU Maynard, if anyone was going to get the SD it was Edgar.


----------



## Colli (May 29, 2010)

Wtf!!


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

48-46 Edgar ?!!

WTF ?

Thought it was a draw overall though.


----------



## Redline7 (Mar 28, 2010)

I had it as a draw also.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Dana didn't look so happy when he said "keep the belt".


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, first draw in UFC title history?? What happens with Anthony Pettis now?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

hold did one judge say 48-46 edgar?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

*WTF*

*48-46 Edgar?!!!!*


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Absolutely correct judging. I had it a draw because of the 10-8 round in the first. I am very impressed by Edgar, i am fan now!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hahaha, at least the judges got it right.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

how is it a draw

48-47 maynard
48-46 edgar
47-47-


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

how can 3 people see the fight so differently.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Wait, so who does Pettis fight?


----------



## SerevalAssassin (Dec 8, 2008)

I had it as a draw.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Frankie wins the rematch...easily.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

that 10-8 round in the first is what made this a draw....

that is if judges scored it a 10-8


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

limba said:


> *WTF*
> 
> *48-46 Edgar?!!!!*


lolol gotta love them judges

I thought Maynard won via the 1st rd being 10-8

If not for that, draw.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

How in the hell did they give rounds 2, 3 .4 and 5 to Edgar?!

This was a robbery!!!

Complete bullshit!!!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

GlasgowKiss said:


> 48-46 Edgar ?!!
> 
> WTF ?
> 
> Thought it was a draw overall though.


Completely agree- did Cecil Peoples score that?

Can't totally disagree with a draw though I thought Maynard won it by a razor thin margin.

Definite instant rematch- they did it for BJ they have to do it here.​


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

How in the world does one judge score it 48-46 Edgar.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Maynard was the better fighter but 10 point mus system means draw.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

But i have to add that the fight should have been stopped to Edgars safety. I think Lavigne did a bad job that night. Should have stopped the Leben fight earlier too. Sometimes its not about winning but the health of the fighters.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

really u cant be mad it was a draw..... very hard to call it.... definitely wouldnt mind seeing it again.... though i think Maynards cardio will be much improved for the rematch which wouldnt be good for frank


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm Still stunned. 48-46 Edgar??

I had Maynard winning, but I'm ok with a draw. I'm not ok with 48-46 Edgar.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

As much as I was cheering for Frankie, I must admit that I had Maynard winning...


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Well that was awesome, on the whole I tihnk the judges got it right, if I had to pick someone to win it would have been Frankie, thought he won the 2nd, 4th and 5th.

5th was tricky but thought Frankie landed more combinations.

Re-match soon, Frankie will take it.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I had a draw or edgar winning but no way he won 48-46


----------



## pinoyrocket (Sep 21, 2010)

maynard won that fight..tsk


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Maynard was the better fighter but 10 point mus system means draw.


How in the hell?!! Please explain!!!

That would mean Edgar won rounds 1 to 4!!!

NO WAY in HELL!!!

And first round was 10-8 Maynard all the way!!!


----------



## atm1982 (Feb 26, 2008)

limba said:


> How in the hell did they give rounds 2, 3 .4 and 5 to Edgar?!
> 
> This was a robbery!!!
> 
> Complete bullshit!!!


Only debatable rounds were 3 and 5. Could easily have went to Frankie. When there arent any major incidents in the round it's hard to judge. However I'm sure Frankie landed more punches and he dictated the pace, ie octagon control.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Abrissbirne said:


> But i have to add that the fight should have been stopped to Edgars safety. I think Lavigne did a bad job that night. Should have stopped the Leben fight earlier too. Sometimes its not about winning but the health of the fighters.


I disagree, he recovered instantly and came back strong, whooping Maynard's ass in the second.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

limba said:


> How in the hell did they give rounds 2, 3 .4 and 5 to Edgar?!
> 
> This was a robbery!!!
> 
> Complete bullshit!!!


Wasn't a robbery. Should have been a draw. Judges screwed up but it ended up being correct anyways.

10-8 M
10-9 E
10-9 M
10-9 E
10-9 E

Edgar did win the last round. He landed the better shots and controlled the pace/aggression more.


----------



## freakshowexcess (Apr 25, 2010)

Maybe I'm missing something but I actually did have it 48-46 Edgar. I don't really see what Maynard did to win any round but the first, which was 10-8 for sure. After that, he was beaten in the wrestling department, surprisingly, and I thought Edgar outstruck him also.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Abrissbirne said:


> But i have to add that the fight should have been stopped to Edgars safety. I think Lavigne did a bad job that night. Should have stopped the Leben fight earlier too. Sometimes its not about winning but the health of the fighters.


Don't be a girl, Leben is known for his incredible recoveries, and it was a main event championship fight, no way in hell is the ref going to stop it prematurely. Obv he made the right calls, seeing as Frankie 4 more rounds, and looked spectacular. Refs need to be confident, and lavigne showed he was confident.

I am content with a draw, but I feel Edgar won that fight. He got caught in the 1st, but looked great in every other round after that whereas Maynard looked horrible after round 1.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I think a draw is fair. I thought Frankie won but I guess the first round pushed the draw.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Abrissbirne said:


> But i have to add that the fight should have been stopped to Edgars safety. I think Lavigne did a bad job that night. Should have stopped the Leben fight earlier too. Sometimes its not about winning but the health of the fighters.


I disagree regarding edgar as he recovered fine. if it was like the quarry/rivera fight then i would agree.

but the leban fight should have been stopped


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

I had it 47-47.

Nevertheless the result - Frankie withstanded the biggest beating ever withstanded! Even if it was scored 48-46 Maynard, Frankie would have deserved the rematch!


----------



## JohnnyCrisp22 (Oct 26, 2009)

I scored it a draw.

10, 9, 10, 9, 9 Maynard... 

8, 10, 9, 10, 10 Edgar...

47-47


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Gyser said:


> Well that was awesome, on the whole I tihnk the judges got it right, if I had to pick someone to win it would have been Frankie, thought he won the 2nd, 4th and 5th.
> 
> 5th was tricky but thought Frankie landed more combinations.
> 
> Re-match soon, Frankie will take it.


Take away that opening round and I too think Frankie will win a rematch. Maynard did well tonight, but I think Frankie is actually the better fighter. Just got caught early and it cost him a win.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I thought it was 47-47 personally.

Rd1 Maynard 10-8
Rd2 Edgar 10-9
Rd3 Maynard 10-9
Rd4 Edgar 10-9
Rd5 Edgar 10-9


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I had its Edgar by the slightest bit. 48-46 is like whah? A split draw... rare thingy there... now the LW division is stalled at the top, well, for three months at least, barring no injuries.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Wasn't a robbery. Should have been a draw. Judges screwed up but it ended up being correct anyways.
> 
> 10-8 M
> 10-9 E
> ...


Thats how I scored it. The judges fucked it up again even though it ended up being correctly, dont know how 3 people sitting near each other can see the fight so differently. 

The only way I saw Edgar winning this is if they somehow scored R1 10-9.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Rauno said:


> I disagree, he recovered instantly and came back strong, whooping Maynard's ass in the second.


He was out the second time he got knocked down. He recovered fast, but it still looked pretty nasty.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I knew after the fourth, the decision would be controversial one way or the other.

As far as I can tell, the judges are evenly split between those who favor a lot of activity (great for Frankie's results), vs. those who favor fighters delivering harder shots (those judges obviously weren't around for Edgar Penn I). 

I can't say I have anything bad to say about a fan who favors either fighting style in their own judging.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mirage445 said:


> I thought it was 47-47 personally.
> 
> Rd1 Maynard 10-8
> Rd2 Edgar 10-9
> ...


I got it the same, so did the father in law who watched it with me.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

xeberus said:


> rd 1 10/8 maynard
> rd 2 10/9 edgar
> rd 3 10/9 maynard
> rd 4 10/9 edgar
> rd 5 10/9 maynard


Exactly!!

And even if you give the last round a draw, still Maynard would take the fight 48-47


----------



## atm1982 (Feb 26, 2008)

freakshowexcess said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but I actually did have it 48-46 Edgar. I don't really see what Maynard did to win any round but the first, which was 10-8 for sure. After that, he was beaten in the wrestling department, surprisingly, and I thought Edgar outstruck him also.


I agree. Maynard was after the first and depsite landing a few combos did nothing after the first round. In saying that the first was a 10-8, if not a 10-7


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

was a draw. if maynard has a problem then he can blame himself for not going harder for the 1st round finish. Frankie was the better wrestler....which was interesting.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

limba said:


> Exactly!!
> 
> And even if you give the last round a draw, still Maynard would take the fight 48-47


Maynard lost the last round, Edgar out struck him and stuffed countless take down attempts.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

It would have been robbery to give Maynard the belt. Edger outworked Maynard. So how can you rob the champ of his belt?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

limba said:


> Exactly!!
> 
> And even if you give the last round a draw, still Maynard would take the fight 48-47


Edgar won the last round. At best for Maynard it was a draw. He got no takedowns, had to stuff more attempts and was slightly outstruck.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I thought the draw was justified and everyone would have complained either way if frankie or maynard won so it's not that big of a deal IMO


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

The result doesn't matter - the comeback alone earned Frankie the rematch. Phenomenal.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

i mean besides that first round it was pretty much frankie...

if gray didn't come close to knocking him out and just won it by regular fashion we wouldn't even be talking about the decision.... maynard blew his load in the first round and tried to recooperate between to finish off the latter rounds strong. I can see how it can go to either fighter based on subjectivity.... but again a draw suits this fight well


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Frankie looked like a better fighter overall tonight.
I'm putting money on him in the rematch.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Dan0 said:


> The result doesn't matter - the comeback alone earned Frankie the rematch. Phenomenal.


Gray did a Carwin , didnt pick his shots wasted alot of energy


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I scored the 1st 10-8 and the third 10-9 for Gray the rest for Frankie. So I scored it a draw, agree with the decision. But wouldn't have complained had it gone to Frankie. Gray didn't do anything after the first he was gassed.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

I expected maojority draw from the end of the fifth. Precisely because of the first round. Two judges made that a 10-8 round. (The 10-7 judge wasn't _wrong_, either.) Give rounds 2, 3, 5 to Edgar, which is defensible, and what do you get?

47-47.

In a way, it's good. Everyoe knows who going to fight the winner of Edgar-Pettis now. ANd if he needs a fight between, Ben Henderson needs an opponent.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> I scored the 1st 10-8 and the third 10-9 for Gray the rest for Frankie. So I scored it a draw, agree with the decision. But wouldn't have complained had it gone to Frankie. Gray didn't do anything after the first he was gassed.


Agreed.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Dan0 said:


> Frankie looked like a better fighter overall tonight.
> I'm putting money on him in the rematch.


Me too. i am pissed at myself for doubting frankie three fights in a row.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Great decision by the judges. Draw was the obvious choice here.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Maynard lost the last round, Edgar out struck him and stuffed countless take down attempts.


Well, it might be just me and Xeberus then! :laugh:

I don't feel he won the 3rd round also!

Oooohh well!

I hope Pettis will get his shot next!

I think he takes the belt!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Dan0 said:


> Frankie looked like a better fighter overall tonight.
> I'm putting money on him in the rematch.


Hard to say. Maynard blew a lot of energy in the first but wasn't able to get the finish or do some real damage. It ended up working to his disadvantage. Had he of just won the round 10-9 he likely would have had the energy to win the 2nd round as well and then the 3rd. 

These two guys are very evenly matched. Maynard has more power but Edgar has more speed. Wrestling is about equal in the same way, Maynard more strength but Edgar a quicker scrambler. 

Rematch will likely be a close decision as well although like you I think I would pick Edgar just by a hair.


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

I guess I'm the only one who thought edgar won. I thought Maynard obviously dominated the first round, third round was questionable, edgar won rounds 2, 4 and 5.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm presuming

Edgar 48 Maynard 46

Round 1 10-8 Maynard
Round 2-5 10-9 Edgar 

Not sure how he gave round 3 to Edgar

Maynard 48 Edgar 47

Round 1 Maynard 10 Edgar 9
Round 2 Edgar 10 Maynard 9
Round 3 Maynard 10 Edgar 9
Round 4 Edgar 10 Maynard 9
Round 5 Maynard 10 Edgar 9

Not sure how round 1 wasnt a 10-8, and not sure how Maynard could have got round 5. Dont agree with both those.Combined together, they might have got it just about right. I thought the rounds, individually, were fairly easy to score

Round 1 - Edgar 8 Maynard 10
Round 2 - Edgar 10 Maynard 9
Round 3 - Edgar 9 Maynard 10 
Round 4 - Edgar 10 Maynard 9
Round 5 - Edgar 10 Maynard 9

DRAW

Round 5, Edgar landed some nice combos and stuffed all takedowns, I'm not seeing where Maynard scored points in this round ?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> I scored the 1st 10-8 and the third 10-9 for Gray the rest for Frankie. So I scored it a draw, agree with the decision. But wouldn't have complained had it gone to Frankie. Gray didn't do anything after the first he was gassed.


I agree with this. I would only have complained if Gray had won but I thought it was a draw. Can't believe how good Gray actually looked tonight though. Frankie didn't surprise me but Maynard had me shocked.

I think Maynard should fight Pettis because honestly I think Frankie's hand got jacked up and I think Frankie looks in worse shape and is likely to get a longer medical suspension which means Maynard/Pettis makes sense IMO.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

limba said:


> I don't feel he won the 3rd round also!


He didn't win the 3rd. It was very close maybe slight edge to Maynard and then Maynard got the takedown which should have solidified him the round.

That doesn't matter though. Give the 3rd round to Maynard on the one judges card and this is still a majority draw with two 47-47 and one 48-46 for Maynard.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Got the solution right here.

Which half does Maynard get?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Something else to think about. The 48-46 Edgar could have been

10-9 M
10-9 E
10-9 M
10-9 E
10-9 E

Actually probably more likely imo then the judges giving Edgar the 3rd round. 1st should have been a 10-8 but some of the judges really hate giving them out.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow...the fight was so close an argument can be made for each of them winning the fight. However anti-climactic the draw may have been, it still seems a fair decision.

I'm just suprised because I would have never expected this to be fight of the night material, and in my opinion it was the fight of the night. It was a war, and Frankie showed so much heart it's ridiculous. But Gray never went away he was there the whole time trying to win.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Frank crying in the backstage was such an emotional moment.
He easily made me a die-hard fan tonight. Damn, how I admire him.

By the way:
Greatest 5 rounder in UFC history?

The presser is about to start.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

Scored first round 10-8 for maynard, gave the 3rd round 10-9 to Maynard and scored the 5th round a draw.

I've been talking to lots of people saying that Edgar won all 4 rounds after round 1..........wtf?

But this is the way I saw it and everyone will surely have their own opinion.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

I have never sat and said "That fight deserves to be a draw" until tonight! WOW!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

great the lw div is eveen more jacked up now, maynard/miller/soti/edgar/pettis in the title loop


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

I had it...

10-8 Maynard
10-9 Edgar
10-9 Maynard
10-9 Edgar
10-9 Edgar

47-47

Very close fight but the right outcome as far as I'm concerned. Get them in there for another technical battle, both guys are such good fighters.

To think what Frankie would be like if was the same size and therefore had the same power as Maynard.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

But funny how Mike and Joe said they never saw someone get a beating like that and come back in the second. Brock vs Carwin was nearly the same, even though Brock defended better.
Anyway good for the hype train


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Crazy fight, unexpectedly entertaining, and even tho it was a draw, it's not really a big controversy & guarantees us a rematch, which is hopefully exciting as well.

An all-around memorable fight, massive props & respect gained for both fighters here.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I honestly thought that Edgar was going to get the decision, but I can most definitely see why some think Maynard may have won. I was pretty disappointed as usual though. I really hate to see things end in a draw.

It sucks for both fighters but man that was an amazing fight. I loved every single second of it.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

TheGreg said:


> Scored first round 10-8 for maynard, gave the 3rd round 10-9 to Maynard and scored the 5th round a draw.
> 
> I've been talking to lots of people saying that Edgar won all 4 rounds after round 1..........wtf?
> 
> But this is the way I saw it and everyone will surely have their own opinion.


I scored it the same actually!

Doesn't matter now...

I hope the UFC will find a way to rearrange the LW division after this fight. 

Otherwise, the LW division will look like this ----->

------>


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Say what you say about Edgar's style but this fight kept me in the edge of my seat. I became a big fan of his tonight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Abrissbirne said:


> But funny how Mike and Joe said they never saw someone get a beating like that and come back in the second. Brock vs Carwin was nearly the same, even though Brock defended better.
> Anyway good for the hype train


Brock didn't get rocked that early if I remember right, Frankie got dropped like 3 times in that round and was just doing enough to survive.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

> Scores: 48-46 Maynard 48-46 Edgar 47-47 a draw. I’ll tell you what. That’s not a bad call.
> 
> Patricia Morse Jarman had rounds two through four for Edgar and a draw with a 10-8 first for Maynard. Glenn Trowbridge had one three and five for Maynard with a 10-8 first. Marcos Rosales had rounds two through five for Edgar after a 10-8 first.


From Meltzer. He had it 48-46 Edgar with Frankie winning rounds 2,3,4,5 and a 10-8 to Maynard in the first.


----------



## atm1982 (Feb 26, 2008)

The third is actually a lot closer than I originally thought. Can see why it would have went to Maynard.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> great the lw div is eveen more jacked up now, maynard/miller/soti/edgar/pettis in the title loop


Maynard vs Pettis
Edgar vs Miller or Sotiropoulos depending on who looks better
Dunham vs Miller or Sotiropoulos depending on who fights Edgar

All this of course depends on each of these fighters winning their next fights.

Otherwise could do 

Maynard vs Edgar rematch
Pettis vs Sherk

And worry about the rest of the contenders as their results come in.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The third to me is the only round that did not have a clearly defined winner. IMO the 3rd rounds was pretty much even with Maynard landing the harder shots which is why I would give him the round. Edgar clearly won 2,4,5 IMO. The only possible excuse I would accept for giving Maynard the fight is a 10-7 first round but since we have never seen one before it seem silly to start now.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Maynard vs Pettis
> Edgar vs Miller or Sotiropoulos depending on who looks better
> Dunham vs Miller or Sotiropoulos depending on who fights Edgar
> 
> ...


so are we assuming vacant title or.....


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

http://blog.fightmetric.com/2011/01/edgar-vs-maynard-ii-official-ufc.html


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Interesting that Dana White is not at the presser. I have a weird feeling that the draw has something to do with it.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> so are we assuming vacant title or.....


I would give Edgar title and Maynard an Interim/Secondary title I guess. Or vacant. That is if option one is taken. The automatic rematch makes more sense in this way but I expect that fight will be just as close.


----------



## Zafersan (Nov 18, 2008)

Frankie did not survive round 1 because of perseverance, Maynard clearly didn't pull the trigger and go for the kill hence Frankie "survived". Maynard doesn't have killer instinct like Wandy or Lesnar.

Seriously I hate both these fighters. I wanted Frankie to lose but a draw is better, means they're both losers.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Scored it a draw as well. 47-47. I'm happy Edgar is still champion. Showed a lot of heart to come back and win the 2nd round after that beating! Was absolutely rooting for him after that.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

420atalon said:


> I would give Edgar title and Maynard an Interim/Secondary title I guess. Or vacant. That is if option one is taken. The automatic rematch makes more sense in this way but I expect that fight will be just as close.


personally i would like a 6 man tournament like the one serra,uno,penn and someone else was in in 2001 i think it was for the lw title


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Zafersan said:


> Frankie did not survive round 1 because of perseverance, Maynard clearly didn't pull the trigger and go for the kill hence Frankie "survived". Maynard doesn't have killer instinct like Wandy or Lesnar.
> 
> Seriously I hate both these fighters. I wanted Frankie to lose but a draw is better, means they're both losers.


GTFO dumbass.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

It's gotta be an instant rematch. Only thing that makes sense, from the position of both Edgar & Maynard.

As for everyone else, well, more time to sort out the next contender?:confused02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> GTFO dumbass.


i agree guy


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Zafersan said:


> Frankie did not survive round 1 because of perseverance, Maynard clearly didn't pull the trigger and go for the kill hence Frankie "survived". Maynard doesn't have killer instinct like Wandy or Lesnar.
> 
> Seriously I hate both these fighters. I wanted Frankie to lose but a draw is better, means they're both losers.


So the best fight since Sonnen-Silva is meh to you?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> http://blog.fightmetric.com/2011/01/edgar-vs-maynard-ii-official-ufc.html


Scored the same way as many as us did leading to the 47-47 tie. Love it when stats back up what the majority sees. Wish the judges weren't quite so blind though...


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I didn't like Frankie's chances in this fight because of the size and strength difference. 

What was really "decisive" or shall we say, surprising about the fight, was Gray's boxing. His boring lay 'n pray did not prepare me at all for the power he showed with his hands in this fight. 

Overall, an outstanding card put together once again by UFC. As much as I bitch about Dana's f'ing mouth, no one in the fight business is as talented as he is in putting on exciting competitive fights. And I really want to dislike Dana.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> so are we assuming vacant title or.....


Edgar keeps the title because he did not lose. The champ has to lose the title the challenger has to win it. Edgar did not lose and Maynard did not win. So Edgar is still the champ.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

*First, Not a fan of either fighter*

After the 10 - 8 round 1, Maynard didn't clearly win any round. I'm surprised so many people on here see him winning round 3. Also, after the first, he didn't do much of anything to take the belt from the champion. 

Maynard did not deserve to win the belt and as I was watching with some friends, we were talking about the outcome before it was announced. We agreed that if Maynard won round 5 it would be a draw. Non of us had him winning 2, 3, or 4. Frankie landed the cleaner shots in all rounds, did more damage, outside of the one-two combo Maynard landed that started the blood flowing again. Just because a guy is bleeding, doesn't mean he lost the round or fight.

If the fight didn't go to Edgar, than a DRAW was the right call.

I had it - 

10 - 8 Maynard
10 - 9 Edgar
10 - 9 Edgar
10 - 9 Edgar
??? Toss up and glad I am not a judge; however edge to Edgar on 10 point must system.

Regardless, hell of a fight and this and the Leben v Stann fight made up for an otherwise let down of a card.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Unbelievable!
They just announced that Edgar-Pettis is next!
What happens to Maynard?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Dan0 said:


> Unbelievable!
> They just announced that Edgar-Pettis is next!
> What happens to Maynard?


Henderson maybe?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Edgar keeps the title because he did not lose. The champ has to lose the title the challenger has to win it. Edgar did not lose and Maynard did not win. So Edgar is still the champ.


Was wondering about that.

Sucks to be Maynard though, he came so close to winning that fight. Better give him another shot if he wins his next fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

NGen2010 said:


> After the 10 - 8 round 1, Maynard didn't clearly win any round. I'm surprised so many people on here see him winning round 3. Also, after the first, he didn't do much of anything to take the belt from the champion.
> 
> Maynard did not deserve to win the belt and as I was watching with some friends, we were talking about the outcome before it was announced. We agreed that if Maynard won round 5 it would be a draw. Non of us had him winning 2, 3, or 4. Frankie landed the cleaner shots in all rounds, did more damage, outside of the one-two combo Maynard landed that started the blood flowing again. Just because a guy is bleeding, doesn't mean he lost the round or fight.
> 
> ...


Let down of a card? What the hell were you watching?


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Dan0 said:


> Unbelievable!
> They just announced that Edgar-Pettis is next!
> What happens to Maynard?


He probably lost in White's eyes. And lets face it. It doesn't matter what the judges, or anyone else, thinks if White disagrees.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Dan0 said:


> Unbelievable!
> They just announced that Edgar-Pettis is next!
> What happens to Maynard?


wat

goddammit


[Edit] I need clarification: is this a sport or "sports entertainment", Dana?


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I didn't like Frankie's chances in this fight because of the size and strength difference. 

What was really "decisive" or shall we say, surprising about the fight, was Gray's boxing. His boring lay 'n pray against Florian did not prepare me at all for the power he showed with his hands in this fight. 

Overall, an outstanding card put together once again by the UFC. As much as I bitch about Dana's f'ing mouth, no one in the fight business is as talented as he is in putting on exciting, competitive fights. And I really want to dislike Dana. 

For the record, I scored as follows:

1: 10-8 Gray
2: 10-9 Frankie
3: 10-9 Gray
4: 10-9 Frankie
5: 10-9 Gray, just barely. 

48/46 Gray


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Was wondering about that.
> 
> Sucks to be Maynard though, he came so close to winning that fight. Better give him another shot if he wins his next fight.


Honestly Rogan was talking about Edgar not being able to close his hand so I think that Maynard/Pettis is likely gonna happen. Regardless of what they announced tonight when the medical suspensions come out I suspect that Edgar is gonna end up being out longer and that Pettis/Maynard is gonna make more sense.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

It was a terrific card. Very worthy of a new year's day card. Pettis Edgar. Wow. 



Toxic said:


> Let down of a card? What the hell were you watching?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Dan0 said:


> Unbelievable!
> They just announced that Edgar-Pettis is next!
> What happens to Maynard?


Maybe Dunham if he beats Guillard.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

420atalon said:


> I would give Edgar title and Maynard an Interim/Secondary title I guess. Or vacant. That is if option one is taken. The automatic rematch makes more sense in this way but I expect that fight will be just as close.


Amazing how many so called fight fans don't know what happens in a draw. Belt stays with the champion as he didn't lose it. This has been in place for years/decades... 

Give Maynard an Interim/Secondary - serious. what's the point of that. He didn't win the championship fight and the champion didn't lose it - it's really that simple.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I scored it 47-47, but I was still kind of disappointed in the draw. Great fight, just too bad it ended that way. I can see a 48-46 for Edgar, but not a 48-46 Maynard. I thought Edgar won rounds 2 & 4 pretty clear, and took 5 pretty close. The third round was close as well, but I gave it to Maynard.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

NGen2010 said:


> Amazing how many so called fight fans don't know what happens in a draw. Belt stays with the champion as he didn't lose it. This has been in place for years/decades...
> 
> Give Maynard an Interim/Secondary - serious. what's the point of that. He didn't win the championship fight and the champion didn't lose it - it's really that simple.


Thing is though I can't think of a single draw in a championship fight besides Uno/Penn which was for a vacant title so neither got the belt.


----------



## ashokjr (Oct 15, 2006)

Abrissbirne said:


> But funny how Mike and Joe said they never saw someone get a beating like that and come back in the second. Brock vs Carwin was nearly the same, even though Brock defended better.
> Anyway good for the hype train


No you didn't just compare these 2 fights. Come on now. Carwin just stood there for the sake of it in the 2nd round while Maynard was still fresh and looking for a finish. Carwin was gassed and was a walkover for Lesnar. 

Here for Frankie was going back to fight Maynard who was still fresh and was actually fighting and not just standing there.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Ari said:


> I scored it 47-47, but I was still kind of disappointed in the draw. Great fight, just too bad it ended that way. I can see a 48-46 for Edgar, but not a 48-46 Maynard. I thought Edgar won rounds 2 & 4 pretty clear, and took 5 pretty close. The third round was close as well, but I gave it to Maynard.


You and i scored the fight the same. The draw is nothing controversial or unacceptable. I wouldn't have complained if Frankie had won as well.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Let down of a card? What the hell were you watching?


Vera/Silva fight did not live up to the hype - Silva destroyed him by laying on him, then slapping him a bit. It's time for Vera to be cut. However, nice busted nose in this one.

Diaz/Kim was another slow fight and Kim did enough to win. Awful fight and Diaz should start on the free prelims or other free events and not the main event. He needs to learn how to throw a punch too.

Guida/Gomi was ok; not real exciting even though it is fun to watch Guida do his thing.

Leben/Stann - good stuff and well worth it. Ended how I thought, just didn't know which one would get KO'd.

Edgar/Maynard was GREAT! Far better than I (and most) thought it would be. Excellent main event for the card and PPV worthy. 

Just glad I didn't have to pay for it.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Thing is though I can't think of a single draw in a championship fight besides Uno/Penn which was for a vacant title so neither got the belt.


but rules are rules is all I'm saying. Maybe it was different before the UFC was sanctioned; but in any sanctioned fight the champion will keep his belt in a draw.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

NGen2010 said:


> Amazing how many so called fight fans don't know what happens in a draw. Belt stays with the champion as he didn't lose it. This has been in place for years/decades...
> 
> Give Maynard an Interim/Secondary - serious. what's the point of that. He didn't win the championship fight and the champion didn't lose it - it's really that simple.


As mentioned when was the last title fight draw that you can think of all knowing fight fan NGen. I have never seen one in MMA before so wasn't sure how it worked(and I am not a fan of boxing so didn't know that is what they did either...)

Just like the challenger has to win the fight to take the belt the champ should have to win the fight to keep his belt. Should be an instant rematch imo.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

Ari said:


> I scored it 47-47, but I was still kind of disappointed in the draw. Great fight, just too bad it ended that way. I can see a 48-46 for Edgar, but not a 48-46 Maynard. I thought Edgar won rounds 2 & 4 pretty clear, and took 5 pretty close. The third round was close as well, but I gave it to Maynard.


I need to go back and watch this fight again. Will pay close attention to round 3 as I just didn't see Maynard do anything in rounds 2, 3, 4.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

420atalon said:


> As mentioned when was the last title fight draw that you can think of all knowing fight fan NGen. I have never seen one in MMA before so wasn't sure how it worked(and I am not a fan of boxing so didn't know that is what they did either...)
> 
> Just like the challenger has to win the fight to take the belt the champ should have to win the fight to keep his belt. Should be an instant rematch imo.


yeah - sorry... didn't mean to come off as a [email protected]@. my bad. I just thought folks would know this - no question is a dumb one and again, I apologize for the rude reply.

"the champ should have to win the fight to keep his belt" - I believe the champ keeps his belt because he didn't LOSE it.


----------



## ashokjr (Oct 15, 2006)

420atalon said:


> As mentioned when was the last title fight draw that you can think of all knowing fight fan NGen. I have never seen one in MMA before so wasn't sure how it worked(and I am not a fan of boxing so didn't know that is what they did either...)
> 
> Just like the challenger has to win the fight to take the belt the champ should have to win the fight to keep his belt. Should be an instant rematch imo.


Well. That's how it happens at least in WWE :thumb02:. If it is a draw, champ keeps the belt. 

Only way a belt can change hands is through a regular win. Draw, disqualifications, etc., belt will remain with the champ.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

ashokjr said:


> Well. That's how it happens at least in WWE :thumb02:. If it is a draw, champ keeps the belt.
> 
> Only way a belt can change hands is through a regular win. Draw, disqualifications, etc., belt will remain with the champ.


I don't watch that shit either lol. MMA is the only combat sport I watch.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

NGen2010 said:


> Vera/Silva fight did not live up to the hype - Silva destroyed him by laying on him, then slapping him a bit. It's time for Vera to be cut. However, nice busted nose in this one.
> 
> Diaz/Kim was another slow fight and Kim did enough to win. Awful fight and Diaz should start on the free prelims or other free events and not the main event. He needs to learn how to throw a punch too.
> 
> ...


Silva/Vera was a decent fight but I don't understand what you expected from two mid tier LHW's. 

Diaz/Kim was a tremendous back and forth chess game on the ground for 2 rounds with both struggling to get and maintain any kind of advantageous position. A little disappointed in Kim's lack of gas but made for a tense 3rd round.

Leben/Stann was fun while it lasted.

Guida/Gomi was incredibly fun.

Maynard/Edgar was one of the single best fights of the last decade. How can you not be happy? I paid $50 and it was worth every single last penny. This was one of the best events in a long time IMO.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Toxic said:


> *This was one of the best events in a long time IMO.*


:thumbsup:

Totally agree!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ashokjr said:


> Well. That's how it happens at least in WWE :thumb02:. If it is a draw, champ keeps the belt.
> 
> Only way a belt can change hands is through a regular win. Draw, disqualifications, etc., belt will remain with the champ.


MMA is not WWE if a champion got disqualified in MMA he would lose his belt.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Silva/Vera was a decent fight but I don't understand what you expected from two mid tier LHW's.
> 
> Diaz/Kim was a tremendous back and forth chess game on the ground for 2 rounds with both struggling to get and maintain any kind of advantageous position. A little disappointed in Kim's lack of gas but made for a tense 3rd round.
> 
> ...


Great point on Vera/Silva

Diaz/Kim Just didn't do anything for me. Was the worst of all PPV fights IMO

AMEN brother on Leben/Stann

Trun dat on Guida/Gomi

Totally agree on the Maynard/Edgar fight. It was without a doubt the single best fight of 2011 and will be tough to top.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

ashokjr said:


> Well. That's how it happens at least in WWE :thumb02:. If it is a draw, champ keeps the belt.
> 
> Only way a belt can change hands is through a regular win. Draw, disqualifications, etc., belt will remain with the champ.


Well that's how it happens in boxing too. WWE - let's leave that crap out of these threads.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

NGen2010 said:


> Vera/Silva fight did not live up to the hype - Silva destroyed him by laying on him, then slapping him a bit. It's time for Vera to be cut. However, nice busted nose in this one.
> 
> Diaz/Kim was another slow fight and Kim did enough to win. Awful fight and Diaz should start on the free prelims or other free events and not the main event. He needs to learn how to throw a punch too.
> 
> ...


Dude if your on :smoke01: you need to share...well never mind because you are clearly on a bad trip.

Baroni/Tavares - was a 1 round classic with both guys throwing heavy hands and Tavares pulling out the win with 15 unanswered strikes.

Grispi/Poirier - was a great one sided beat down, when was the last time you saw a guy get dropped with a front push kick.

Stephens/Davis - should have be co fight of the night, great match up between a boxer and a slugger with a fantastic KO

Roberts/Soto - was a jujitsu clinic, Soto showed great work with his gator roll and guilotine attempts and then you have Roberts nail a kimura with three transitions of doom.

Gomi/Guida - was crazy and somewhat hilarious, I enjoyed the evenly matched battle between the two. 

Diaz/Kim - was one of the best grappling matches you will ever see, Diaz threw up every submission he knew and Kim showed amazing defense....and then Diaz lose because of a bad ref call.

Silva/Vera - was a destruction and demobilization of a fighter the likes of which I haven't seen since Machida/Sokoudjou.

Stann/Leben - was a great fight, great power and will by both guys.

Maynard/Edgar - was a FOTY candidate and the best surprise of the year. These two can fight seven or eight times and it would still be awesome.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

Very reminiscent of the Pettis-Henderson fight. Challenger is bigger stronger guy with near-equal skillset.

Props to Edgar for surviving, but in today's mma, he's a 145 pounder. He's fighting guys who come in at 170, while at 155, he's at his walking-around weight.

Edgar-Henderson and Pettis-Maynard both would be _really_ good fights.

And does'nt being the #5 guy in that weight class just suck? A de facto lightweight tournament is going on, and you're odd-man out. Worse, four completely different fighters between you and the title.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

silva vs vera was a great fight.


----------



## ashokjr (Oct 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> MMA is not WWE if a champion got disqualified in MMA he would lose his belt.


Thanks my friend. Didn't know that.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

ashokjr said:


> Thanks my friend. Didn't know that.


Sarcasm or REALLY?


----------



## ashokjr (Oct 15, 2006)

Rauno said:


> Sarcasm or REALLY?


 I see what you mean but really. I didn't know that before.

I thought if the champ delivers a low blow and the fight was stopped, the belt doesn't change hands. Looks like that's not the case.

Note: Just noted the change. What happened to your previous sig?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

ashokjr said:


> I see what you mean but really. I didn't know that before.
> 
> I thought if the champ delivers a low blow and the fight was stopped, the belt doesn't change hands. Looks like that's not the case.
> 
> Note: Just noted the change. What happened to your previous sig?


I thought i needed some refreshment from time to time and decided to change it.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Didn't realize Rogan was such a Frankie Edgar nuthugger until this fight. His commentary was incredibly biased, more so than usual.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

As big of a Maynard fan as I am, I can't help but give it up for Frankie for making it out of that 1st round and putting up a fight. I honestly thought it was over several times in the first - great job by the ref!

I just heard Maynard is not getting an instant rematch. WTF. If there's one fight that deserves a rematch it's this one!!!


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

kc1983 said:


> As big of a Maynard fan as I am, I can't help but give it up for Frankie for making it out of that 1st round and putting up a fight. I honestly thought it was over several times in the first - great job by the ref!
> 
> I just heard Maynard is not getting an instant rematch. WTF. If there's one fight that deserves a rematch it's this one!!!


When a fighter has already been promised the next shot and its a title unification it's hard to then have a rematch instantly. He has his chance and however well he fought he didn't win, no he didn't lose, but he didn't WIN the title. Therefore its the next guy in line.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I had Edgar by split decision initially then I realized it was a draw. Major props for surviving the first round. Geezus...

My scoring was

10-8 - Maynard
10-9 - Edgar
10-9 - Maynard
10-9 - Edgar
10-9 - Edgar


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

I was just blown away by how Edgar, after the punishment he took in the first round, could come back and basically win the rest of the fight (round 3 was very close). Even more suprised at how he out-wrestled Maynard. Stuffed most of his takedowns (remember Maynard taking him down only 1 or 2 times), and took Maynard down several times. Sucks for Maynard now though, Pettis is promised the next shot already, so he has to wait. I would love to see a rematch!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Leed said:


> I was just blown away by how Edgar, after the punishment he took in the first round, could come back and basically win the rest of the fight (round 3 was very close). Even more suprised at how he out-wrestled Maynard. Stuffed most of his takedowns (remember Maynard taking him down only 1 or 2 times), and took Maynard down several times. Sucks for Maynard now though, Pettis is promised the next shot already, so he has to wait. I would love to see a rematch!


Ask and you shall receive. Edgar Maynard III is happening!


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Amazing amazing fight!
I also scored It a draw.

Maynard 10-8
Edgar 10-9
Maynard 10-9
Edgar 10-9
Edgar 10-9

47-47 DRAW


----------



## JF_Savage (May 31, 2010)

Left the bar before i could even watch this fight..does anyone know any websites that are free streaming the full 5 rounds? tried mma-core but its been taken down already...


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I had it 48-46 Edgar.

10-8 Maynard
10-9 Edgar
10-9 Edgar
10-9 Edgar
10-9 Edgar

I don't see how that one judge had it 48-46 Maynard... he didn't do anything after the first round. He landed 3 punches and got a takedown in round 3 and ended up being saved by the bell. Round 5 was clearly Edgar's as well. I'd bet my ass that Frankie outstruck Maynard 2:1 in round every round except for round 1. Waiting for Compustrike and Fightmetric to back this up...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Amazing amazing fight!
> I also scored It a draw.
> 
> Maynard 10-8
> ...



Exactly the same. I thought the 3rd could of gone either way, so was hoping Edgar got the victory.

Outstanding fight, how Edgar came back is beyond me.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I had it 48-46 Edgar.
> 
> 10-8 Maynard
> 10-9 Edgar
> ...


And here it is: http://blog.fightmetric.com/2011/01/edgar-vs-maynard-ii-official-ufc.html

So my first impression was right, Frankie outstruck Maynard in rounds 2-5.

Gotta love fightmetric though. They have Frankie outstriking Maynard and Maynard getting two takedowns... so they gave him the round. Wow.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Frankie Edgar, what a little warrior he is. Huge respect for him for coming back from that beating in the first round. Pure, warrior heart right there.


----------



## Cragly (Oct 26, 2010)

I had it 47-47.

The catalyst to it all was the 3rd, Maynard took it but only marginally but probably only cause of a takedown.

obviously the first was a 10-8, debate could rage that it should have been a 7.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Probably the best fight I have seen in a long time. Edgar is incredible. I will NEVER underestimate him again. He is the only fighter who I like that I have betted against on more than one occasion. I betted against him both times in the Penn fights and I better against him with Maynard. Hope he destroys Maynard next fight. He should do even better in the rematch.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

first of all i have to say wow, Holly shit! what a way to start off the year. So impressed with both grays improved stand up and frankies hart. Unbeleavable how he was able to come back from the first round and fight out a draw. Frankie is so fast its just mind boggling. I coundt even see half his right hands. both guys deserve allot of credit and i wish we could give them both titles. 

now that being said i know both of them were pissed off at the draw but I think it was the right call. 

Gray gets rounds 1 which is a 10-8 round and round 3 10-9 round and frankie gets 2,4,and ,5 however i can see how someone would score round 5 for gray because it was just so damn close. 
Thats just way i had it. Draw 47-47 and now we get a rematch. As far as the rematch gos i would have to give the slight edge to frankie. I dont think he will get hit by that big left again.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

That was bullshit, but at least they didn't give Gray the win.

Frankie won last four rounds.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Well so much for this being a snooze-fest huh? Hahaha I admit I thought it was going to be boring too but damn proved me wrong. Great fight, first draw I agree with.


----------



## hitcat (Sep 20, 2009)

I had maynard winning, solely because I thought for sure round 1 was a 10-7. If that didnt warrant it I dont know what would.
You could argue 3 and 5 for maynard due to the octagon control, he was in the middle a whole lot more than frankie.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

can we all agree to not judge a fight before it happens now?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> can we all agree to not judge a fight before it happens now?


are trying to put this place out of business?

But yeah boy was I wrong about this one.....big surprise.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

lol at boring fight......that was intense edgar is the man!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

hitcat said:


> I had maynard winning, solely because I thought for sure round 1 was a 10-7. If that didnt warrant it I dont know what would.
> You could argue 3 and 5 for maynard due to the octagon control, he was in the middle a whole lot more than frankie.


He also got punched in the mouth a lot more than Frankie...


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

hitcat said:


> I had maynard winning, solely because I thought for sure round 1 was a 10-7. If that didnt warrant it I dont know what would.
> You could argue 3 and 5 for maynard due to the octagon control, he was in the middle a whole lot more than frankie.


I thought frankie had octagon control due to dictating the pace. Maynard may have been in the middle, but Edgar was controlling the tempo of the fight.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

When Maynard hit Edgar, Edgar danced / ran away to the other side of the octagon to recover. 

When Edgar hit Maynard, he didn't even stutter in moving forward.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Rauno said:


> I thought i needed some refreshment from time to time and decided to change it.


Sky, I know your great at holding the clouds and atmosphere and all, and i'm gonna let you finish, but the sun is one of the best heat sources of ALL TIME!


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> I had a draw or edgar winning but no way he won 48-46


how did he win then?

48-46 Edgar means that Maynard takes the first 10-8 and Edgar takes the remaning four. If you give one of those rounds to Maynard it becomes 47-47, the only other option for Edgar to win but not 48-46 is to score the third as a 10-10 draw leaving the scorecard 48-47 for Edgar.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

The way I see it, Edgar probably won't get caught like that in the rematch. Also, I don't see Maynard punching himself out during the first round during the rematch either.

So we're back to square 1: Can Frankie keep stuffing Gray's TDs? If yes, he wins. If no, Gray wins.

IMHO of course...


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> When Maynard hit Edgar, Edgar danced / ran away to the other side of the octagon to recover.
> 
> When Edgar hit Maynard, he didn't even stutter in moving forward.


I agree, and this kind of thing doesn't get considered enough. IMO.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Ape City said:


> Sky, I know your great at holding the clouds and atmosphere and all, and i'm gonna let you finish, but the sun is one of the best heat sources of ALL TIME!


I see where this is going. :confused05:


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

I thought Edgar may have edged it, but a draw is fair. Went the way I thought it would go, except for Edgar being so hurt in Rd1.

Rematch will be fireworks but I see Edgar taking it this time, he won't get hurt like that again.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Essentially all he has to do is come up with a way to defend that slick left hook better. Gray isn't going to be able to develop another punch of that quality before the next fight and Frankie has clearly become the superior grappler.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Whatever... I *really* enjoyed the fight and look forward to the rematch.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow Frankie raise02: 

My number one LW in the World after this!


I think the scoring was right and that we need an immediate rematch soon. 

Probably one of the greatest LW fights I have seen!!!

Isn't that ironic guys? At first nobody wanted to even talk about this fight and than this 7600 visits


----------

